# Out standing ships 4 letter callsigns



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks to all that have threads relating to International call signs.

I have found a large amount of information on the weathership data base but not all vessles are weather reporting.

Can anyone advise where I could get on a web site the call signs for the following British Vessels

Autolycus sailed on it 1964
Lord Mount Stephen sailed on it 1971/1972
Silvermerlin coastal tanker sailed on it 1971
Port Hwakesbury sailed on it 1972

W.M.Neal sailed on it 1975 a new bulker last trip.

Many thanks for your hrs of Love

Paul Baxter


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Sailed on Chelwood GSNT. Many years later I heard this call sign and often wondered what ship had inherited it. Wish I had listened in and got her name. 
Bert.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord Mount Stephen was ZCVO, Paul.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=196202&postcount=103
Cheers
Kris


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

".....I have found a large amount of information on the weathership data base but not all vessles are weather reporting.

Can anyone advise where I could get on a web site the call signs for the following British Vessels

Autolycus sailed on it 1964....."

Fancy a Blue Flu ship not being a weather reporter - how un-public spirited!

John T.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I sailed on the Port Hawkesbury (with Capt Jeremy Rind, the craziest and most enjoyable captain I ever sailed with), but can I hell as like remember the bloody callsign.

It's either a quantum fluctuation in my brain.... or I'm getting old.


----------



## Noddy-Billing (Nov 6, 2007)

My first ship was a Dockyard and Coastal tug, HM Tug Freebooter. In those days, HM Tugs employed on Dockyard Duty were commanded by qualified Admiralty Pilots. I shall never forget Freebooter's callsign - GBPT (Great Britain's Pilot & Tug!). Funny how silly things stick in one's mind after 50 years!


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Port Hawkesbury*

According to LLoyds Register for 1974-75 the call sign was ZCDM.

I have various registers for period 1950-51, 1962-63, 1974-75 and 1977-78, plus list of coast and ship stations, glad to help out with any callsign requests.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Well I didn't join CP Ships until 1976, but I have to say, ZCDM sounds right. (CP Bermuda'ed their ships for a while, then went back to the british flag for a while...... )

But I'm still not sure. I sailed on the Hawkesbury in 1984, according to my discharge book. (Sad isn't it, when ya have to resort to the book to figure out what ship was what ?). 

Ah well....maybe not a quantum fluctuation after all.....

[=P]


----------



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

*Port Hawkesbury*

Thanks assume you are refering to Port Hawesbury. As soon as I read your email the call sign rang a bell thanks

Paul


egister for 1974-75 the call sign was ZCDM.

I have various registers for period 1950-51, 1962-63, 1974-75 and 1977-78, plus list of coast and ship stations, glad to help out with any callsign requests.[/QUOTE]


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Paul---call sign for W.M.NEAL is ZBML. REGARDS FTF


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Which Port Townsville was that, Malcolm?
The Port Line one I sailed on in 1968 (built 1951 and registered in London) was MGCV.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> V and Z calls indicate registration in colonial tax havens. QUOTE]
> 
> Do you mean places like Australia and India?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought the Z callsigns in CP Ships were all Bermudan Registered, at least, that's how I remember it. 

Long time ago though.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Lord Mount Stephen/ZCVO was registered in Hamilton, Bermuda.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Hamilton Radio (?), Bermuda was VRT, Malcolm.
Nassau, Bahamas was VPN.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

BobClay said:


> I sailed on the Port Hawkesbury (with Capt Jeremy Rind, the craziest and most enjoyable captain I ever sailed with), but can I hell as like remember the bloody callsign.
> 
> It's either a quantum fluctuation in my brain.... or I'm getting old.


Sailed on her Dec 70 - May 71 but can't remember callsign or Capt name, maddening innit?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Was with CP for 10 years so certainly for Atlantic runs worked Bermuda quite a bit (copies of all report traffic went to CP Bermuda). Always liked calling VRT because it rolls off the key (Samson electronic key that is) really nicely. 

Always found it a good station, I think he was glad of the traffic.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Hamilton Radio (?), Bermuda was VRT, Malcolm.
> Nassau, Bahamas was VPN.
> Cheers
> Kris


Staying with 'V' callsigns in the West Indies, Barbados was VPO, Trinidad VPL and Jamaica was VQI.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a note that Kingston, Jamaica was 6YI in 1969 after independence.
Also that Barbados was 8PO by 1975. So I imagine Trinidad would be 8PL although I became quite lax in my log keeping by then. [=P]
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

FTF

Thanks for callsign.May I ask where you found it?

Tks Paul


----------



## Paul Baxter (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes they where all Z but the newer ones registered in Hong Kong may have been ?

Paul


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> ".....I have found a large amount of information on the weathership data base but not all vessles are weather reporting.
> 
> Can anyone advise where I could get on a web site the call signs for the following British Vessels
> 
> ...


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer Paul
Yes, went on google--typed in w.m.neal ship, came up with info re ship and callsign. Tried same with Silvermerlin but no info only a photo of 1300 ton coaster. Also I have got a 1988 List of ship stations but not in that one---sorry. cheers ftf


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I've got a note that Kingston, Jamaica was 6YI in 1969 after independence.
> Also that Barbados was 8PO by 1975. So I imagine Trinidad would be 8PL although I became quite lax in my log keeping by then. [=P]
> Cheers
> Kris


Salaams, GTZM-Sahib:
North Post, Trinidad + Tobago was 9YL.


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

The Akaroa had GVVV, which was nice to send. 
Laristan's was GPJU, which sticks with me because it was consistently read as GPWX by many coast stations. And it wasn't my morse (honest, guv,he said pugnaciously) because I used to make d**n sure it was spaced out correctly after the first few GPWXs came back to me. The Chief R/O had the same problem as well, and I was once waiting behind Laristan on GKB5 and heard the mix-up again.
Of coast stations, I always feel - and it may be bias - that GND flows along nicely....


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Mimcoman. (Thumb)
Wasn't that far out then.[=P]

I QSO'd 9YL Trinidad. I've got a note about 8PO but she was an OBS ship so it could be anywhere.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## Clive Kaine (Apr 8, 2008)

Mimcoman said:


> The Akaroa had GVVV, which was nice to send.
> Laristan's was GPJU, which sticks with me because it was consistently read as GPWX by many coast stations. And it wasn't my morse (honest, guv,he said pugnaciously) because I used to make d**n sure it was spaced out correctly after the first few GPWXs came back to me. The Chief R/O had the same problem as well, and I was once waiting behind Laristan on GKB5 and heard the mix-up again.
> Of coast stations, I always feel - and it may be bias - that GND flows along nicely....


Of all the ships I sailed on, I remember Garmula/GPEA as being a lovely rhythmic callsign to send


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

My favourite nicely flowing c/s was RFA Tidespring / GJMC.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> ..and here's another for the oracle.
> Some coast stations with calls directly linked to their geographical position. GNF GNI, GLD, GPK, GCC, GIL, Outsiders GKZ, GND, GKR, GNE, GLV.


GLV was originally in Liverpool (well, Seaforth) and was relocated to Anglesey during the 1950s (not sure of the exact date). Gave better coverage of the Irish Sea from there. So GLV was geographically appropriate (until they moved it, that is).


----------



## Degema (Oct 31, 2006)

One of my favourites was Vibex/GTNL.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Having just practiced all my callsigns (Sad) they all still flow off the key. I think the only one I didn't like was GXSK/Fremantle Star but the run and the ship more than made up for that. (Thumb)
Easiest one seems to be the world's favourite tanker to which I have a definite link. Rolls easily off the cuff GSSJ/Cerinthus probably because it's one dash out from being a palindrome. [=P]


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I think the only one I didn't like was GXSK/Fremantle Star but the run and the ship more than made up for that.


Was on one ship with a similar c/s. When I first joined the ''Bretwalda'' didn't like GXPX but it grew on me.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Having just practiced all my callsigns (Sad) they all still flow off the key. I think the only one I didn't like was GXSK/Fremantle Star but the run and the ship more than made up for that. (Thumb)
> Easiest one seems to be the world's favourite tanker to which I have a definite link. Rolls easily off the cuff GSSJ/Cerinthus probably because it's one dash out from being a palindrome. [=P]


Aaaaaaah. Now there is a link with the past (==D)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Couple of absolute beauties for the rhythm:-

St Essylt/GBSW

St Helena/GBTJ (my particular favourite)

Saxonia/GSJS wasn't half bad either. Worst...Gladstone Star/GCJH and Scottish Trader/GHXU. Saw somebody mention Beechmore earlier, also pretty good at MTQW.


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

A real lazy one:

Fort Sandusky/MAMT

I always wanted a ham radio call ending ESE - not achieved it yet!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Fort Rosalie = MNXI the "I" in my book is slightly faded and could even be an "L"


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fort Rosalie*



R651400 said:


> Thanks Brian, was hoping it might be another MA. MNXL most likely but vowels did creep into the M series viz call signs of her sisters. Hny.


M, I can confirm it is MNXL. Cheers Roger


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Eumaeus 7308 tons Built 1943, Ex Samnesse. Code flags GBZJ
PS Details as 1953/4, ship under Glen line.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Elpenor*



R651400 said:


> Thanks Roger. Another I remember was MAEM P&O cargo ship but the name his disappeared from the RAM. Blue Funnel M's from memory were Antilochus/MBLK and Eumaeus/MWRT. I always get Eumaeus and Elpenor mixed up but think latter was GRLC. Canst cfm imi.


M, Confirm Elpenor was GRLC. Cheers, Roger


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MAEM = P&O = MV SOUDAN. 9080t Built 1948.


----------



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

I think Lloyd's Register gives the call sign for every ship in it. In Glasgow the University Archives has a complete set, I assume most major libraries in England have a similar position.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

LR does give the code flags/call sign of all ships detailed within its pages.


----------

